# King Kevin?



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

where is King Kevin's annual report?


----------



## Brahma Bull (Feb 23, 2009)

markw4321 said:


> where is King Kevin's annual report?


You mean "photo", there's never a report...


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

who cares?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

King Kevin caught one just an ounce shy of 12lbs about two weeks ago. (Yes I actually saw the fish). Since then, he slid down an embankment and broke his foot and has not been able to fish anymore. I think he is actually having his foot set today by a surgeon in Milton.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe he will post a picture of the 12lb'r later on. That is a big fish for around here.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

markw4321 said:


> where is King Kevin's annual report?


Who is King Kevin and why is he considered a king?
I'm assuming of ...bass fishing (?)

Damn...didn't even know we had royalty living around here.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

barefoot said:


> Who is King Kevin and why is he considered a king?
> I'm assuming of ...bass fishing (?)
> 
> Damn...didn't even know we had royalty living around here.


You can do a search. He is our resident bass fisherman where everyone has contested his crazy pictures saying that they are photoshoped etc... Makes for some entertaining threads to say the least.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f40/king-kevin-strikes-first-fish-2012-a-111092/


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Telum Pisces said:


> You can do a search. He is our resident bass fisherman where everyone has contested his crazy pictures saying that they are photoshoped etc... Makes for some entertaining threads to say the least.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f40/king-kevin-strikes-first-fish-2012-a-111092/


Oh, I know Kevin...grew up w/ him....and yes these bass are probably for real.

He got his skills from his late father, who was catching huge bass back in the late 60's, 70's up Blackwater...people swore HE was trapping them or something, then also...

Kevin is a great fisherman and very good taxidermist...I just thought he was a tarpon fanatic, not a bass guy after all these years.

Kevin's dad mounted my 1st big bass(for a 12 yr.old)...a 5# caught jigging at the old boat marina next to kevin's property...who remembers THAT being there?

Good job Kevin.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Check out Brant Peachers Instagram, he posted a picture of Kevins 12 lbs bass not long ago.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

The old boat marina. Think it was called the ferry docks. Used to swim there when it was just a dock


----------

